# Illinois church shooting???



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090311/ap_ ... h_shooting

"The arsenal in accused gunman Terry Sedlacek's room included two 12-gauge shotguns, a rifle and a box of 550 .22-caliber bullets, according to court documents filed Tuesday."

since when is 3 guns and a box of 22 shells an arsenal???

uke:


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree. They'd freak if they entered my man room. I could equip a military unit with ammo. But the media is trying to make all of us look bad

:sniper:


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I could hold off a military unit for two days with mine! :sniper:


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

My daddy could kick your daddy's a$$


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Would you like a medal? The fact is most of us as hunters have "an arsenal" in our gun cabinets and storage areas. The media would **** if they walked in to that.


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

ya i have no clue what the media thinks. obviously none of them have hunted a day in their life. and if they have dont own any guns. While i couldnt hold off a military unit still got a lot of guns in my man cave, AKA basement with cool stuff in it like foosball. Sweet


----------

